# WTB Nike Zoom Force1 size 10



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

2011 NIKE ZOOM FORCE SNOWBOARD BOOT IN WHITE SUNBEAM SCUBA AND HOT LIME


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Tactics has them also

Nike Snowboarding Zoom Force 1 Snowboard Boots - black/black/white - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Boots > Men's Snowboard Boots


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

thank you very much... what color do you guys think would match. i have a burton process 152. with black jacket and pants. (i'm buying blue pants this summer)


----------



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

The scuba ones look sweet and would with that combo, but it depends on your style. If you want to fade into the background or standout, the scuba colorway is sick, but if you like black and white and want it to go with everything and still look good that's a safe bet.


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

i found a pair of Hemp/space for 150.. and scuba 200. so thats a 50 bucks difference.


----------



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

Modelag said:


> i found a pair of Hemp/space for 150.. and scuba 200. so thats a 50 bucks difference.


Those are sweet too! For 150 that seems like a deal, you can't really see boots anyway, whatever you think you'll feel good in go for it


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

probably this might sound gay but i found a pair of ZF1 for women size 10.. im only looking at them because they are 25 bucks.. do you guys think they are the same fit as men size 10?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

at $25 its almost 100% a scam. Stay away from that one.


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

forgot to mention.. its on ebay.


----------



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

Modelag said:


> forgot to mention.. its on ebay.


A ladies 10 is smaller, boots are the most important part of your set-up, at least in my opinion and I wouldn't get those. Your feet will be smashed!


----------

